# Aquatics Live



## sdlra (19 Nov 2011)

Just come back from Aquatics Life Show at Olympia.Really enjoyed George Farmer and his talk.......nice one George !!! Great day out shame it was not bigger,hopefully it will be on day because it seemed to be a huge succsess. Loved the UKAPS Stand of course !!

Also really enjoyed the talk given by Heiko Bleher on Biotopes.......really intresting talk and a well travelled Guy !!!  Cant wait to see him talk again so much information and so much I want to ask him !!


----------



## madlan (19 Nov 2011)

*Re: Aquatics Life*

Did you mean Aquatics Live or did we go to different shows?  

Loved the shrimp talks by Chris Lukhaup too.


----------



## sdlra (19 Nov 2011)

*Re: Aquatics Life*

your right Live lol oops and Chris was good too


----------



## Themuleous (28 Nov 2011)

Changed


----------

